# Century tip tornado sport



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Built with bmnag 25 20 16 12 >> fuji reel seat black wraps very good cond 250.00 shipped


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

pix please


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

View attachment 52153
View attachment 52161
View attachment 52169
View attachment 52177
View attachment 52185


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

View attachment 52193


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

View attachment 52201


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

vBulletin Message
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

The sport is the 13' 6" 6-10oz? Im going to pm you contact info for pics if thats ok and ill come back here to claim if i want it, if fishbucket or no one else wants it first.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll take it.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I think you are gonna like it....I have a super match and it is a killer


----------

